# Version exacte d'oSX dans les infos



## paranormal-wizzzard (9 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Afin de régler certains problème, nous demandons sans cesse la version exacte d'oSX et ldans les infos perses, nous ne pouvons mettre que par exemple: Mavericks 10.9

Pourquoi ne pas rajouter 10.9.1 ou 10.9.2 ?


----------



## Locke (9 Mai 2014)

Pour ça il faudrait que l'admin de la gestion du forum mette les mains dans le cambouis pour modifier ces options...





Mais est-ce vraiment utile ? Il suffit d'avoir un peu de bon sens, du moins les accros en ont un peu plus pour le spécifier.


----------



## Toximityx (9 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

C'est à voir car ça fait X version quand même sans compter la 10.8,7,6..


----------



## flotow (10 Mai 2014)

Le vrai problème c'est surtout que la section est déjà peu mise à jour. Alors savoir que tu es sur 10.6 ou 10.6.4... Alors que tu es sur 10.6.8


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2014)

Je ne suis pas pour.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mai 2014)

Je suis d'accord avec Tuc' et iDuck 

Rares sont ceux qui ont leurs infos à jour. De plus, il faut penser quand on change d'OS à changer nos infos. Alors imaginer que les infos soient à jour lors d'une simple mise à jour de l'OS me semble utopique


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec Tuc' et iDuck
> 
> Rares sont ceux qui ont leurs infos à jour. De plus, il faut penser quand on change d'OS à changer nos infos. Alors imaginer que les infos soient à jour lors d'une simple mise à jour de l'OS me semble utopique



Perso, je mettais la version précise dans les infos de mon profil. Mais j'ai arrêté car je ne pensais pas toujours à mettre à jour ces infos lorsque je faisais les mises à jour 10.x.x ou alors longtemps après.


----------



## tonrain (17 Mai 2014)

Ce qui serait réellement intéressant ce serait d'ajouter des questions au formulaire de message (lors de la création d'un nouveau sujet et non de la réponse) demandant quelle est la machine utilisée, le système d'exploitation utilisé, la configuration de la machine etc...

En absence de ces réponses, l'utilisateur ne pourrait pas ouvrir un nouveau sujet (ou alors il y aurait un "je ne sais pas"), ces informations seraient ensuite mise à jour (ou non selon une case à cocher) dans le profil. Lorsqu'un sujet serait ouvert, le message apparaîtrait suivi d'une boîte contenant toutes les informations du Mac/iDevice sur lequel le problème est survenu.

Une fois le premier sujet ouvert, les informations ayant été sauvegardé, à chaque nouveau sujet, les informations seront reprises, l'utilisateur n'ayant qu'à mettre à jour ce qui est nécessaire, il coche la case pour mettre à jour, ouvre son sujet, son profil est à jour, et on peut dire adieu au réponse du type: "c'est quelle machine/OS que tu as?" (dans un monde idéalisé, je vous l'accorde).

:love:


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2014)

C'est pour quelle version des forums ?!


----------



## Anthony (20 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pour quelle version des forums ?!



:casse:

Cela dit, c'est plutôt intéressant comme idée. Je ne sais absolument pas si c'est possible facilement (parce que ça s'éloigne quand même assez des bases de vBulletin), mais ça pourrait être une solution. Je garde l'idée en tête.


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2014)

Anthony a dit:


> :casse:


Mais nan 
C'était un jeu de mots version OS version forum.


> Cela dit, c'est plutôt intéressant comme idée. Je ne sais absolument pas si c'est possible facilement (parce que ça s'éloigne quand même assez des bases de vBulletin), mais ça pourrait être une solution. Je garde l'idée en tête.


Je trouve ça assez contraignant même si je n'ouvre pas de sujets tous les jours. Genre tu cliques sur nouveau sujet, nouvelle fenêtre où tu cliques sur la machine concernée, puis une fenêtre où tu cliques sur le proc installé, un autre où tu cliques sur la RAM embarquée et une dernière où tu cliques sur la version de l'OS avant d'avoir la fenêtre pour écrire ton sujet Sachant que si tu ouvres un autre sujet il faudrait une fenêtre supplémentaire pour cocher : _same computer_ ou _new computer_ !

Ne serais-ce pas plus simple d'inscrire dans le champ de message les trucs utiles à renseigner qui s'effaceraient dès la frappe du message ?!

T'avais dis dans l'ancienne version de ce sous-forum depuis disparu que c'était une bonne idée et surtout c'est dispo dans vBull sans trop fouiller.


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2014)

Franchement, installez un logiciel qui vous envoie en permanence l'état de l'ordinateur du membre&#8230; et quand il crée un nouveau sujet, vous mettez tout : machine, applications ouvertes, musique écoutée, pages webs ouvertes, capture d'écran à l'instant T, etc. etc.

Au moins, ça permet d'être correctement connecté


----------



## Anthony (21 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ne serais-ce pas plus simple d'inscrire dans le champ de message les trucs utiles à renseigner qui s'effaceraient dès la frappe du message ?!
> 
> T'avais dis dans l'ancienne version de ce sous-forum depuis disparu que c'était une bonne idée et surtout c'est dispo dans vBull sans trop fouiller.



Je crois me souvenir de quoi tu veux parler, et je crois me souvenir de ce que je voulais dire. C'est déjà pas mal, non ? :rateau:

A vérifier, mais il me semble qu'on pourrait assez facilement ajouter un champ dans le formulaire de création d'un sujet, en plus d'«*intitulé »*ou «*message » par exemple, où l'on pourrait indiquer la configuration. Ca pourrait déjà être pas mal.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mai 2014)

Le principe, c'est que les #@&% qui postent sont à jour de leur OSX. 

Je ne fais pas de support pour 10.9.2, 10.8.4 ou 10.7.3. Mettez à jour d'abord.


----------

